# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Can gun buy-backs be profitable?

## Justin D

Being that people are usually offered cash or a prepaid card for one 'illegal' weapon turned over, couldn't someone make a few hundred really cheap looking things that could just barely be considered firearms?  I'm talking about something little more than a grip, metal pin for a trigger, and a barrel.  Something like this could technically function as a firearm, but it would be made of pot metal and be really thin.  If one were to hand over a few hundred of these, he could turn a tidy profit.  

Just a thought I've been having.

----------


## indyfreedomlover

Well.... I doubt it would work but I like it.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Yes.  It's been done.  you don't even need to make them.  You can get some cheap little .22LRs for less than $100.  They usually give over $100 a pop for the buybacks.

----------


## torchbearer

> Yes.  It's been done.  you don't even need to make them.  You can get some cheap little .22LRs for less than $100.  They usually give over $100 a pop for the buybacks.


this is a great idea to drain the coffers of disarmers.

----------

